# IT job in Germany | Which cities?



## kapilok (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Experts / Seniors,

I am an IT professional with 18 yrs experience and of Indian origin. Seeking a job anywhere in Germany. Which cities would you recommend for a balance between IT industry and good quality of life.

Thanks,
Kapil


----------

